# Goldens In Government



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Capitol Dogs
*On Saturday morning, October 2, 2010, more than 200 golden retrievers and their adoptive families met on the East Steps of the California State Capitol with a banner in front of them displaying the event’s theme: *“Even in these tough times…California is still ‘**The Golden State!*

Besides being an unprecedented milestone, this photo opportunity was designed to draw media attention to the over 800 golden retrievers and other dogs that are rescued and placed each year by HBGRR. This historic event was covered both CW 31 and Channel 31 and served as the publicity kickoff event leading up to HBGRR’s 10th Annual “Kibble & Bids” fundraiser, Fiesta del Oro, on October 16, 2010.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Aw, that picture is really touching. Look at all of those happy faces! Do I spy some black labs in there as well? Imposters!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

That is soooooo cool


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

That is a fab pic. I hope the rescue gets lots of donations because of it.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a GREAT picture!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Awesome picture, and awesome job HBGRR!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

The Golden State is pretty tarnished these days, but that sea of gold is awesome.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

what a GReat picture!!!! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is awesome!


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

The MAN in the yellow shirt, his golden is like saying "ah, thank you so much for bringing me here". While the golden to the right is sticking his tounge out at the other dog making a farting sound like he has it better or something. 









Every one of those dogs look to be happy too. I can see it being a fiasco to get a good pic of all of those beautiful goldens.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Amazing!!! I love it


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

HBGRR does awesome work! What a great display of golden love!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks Steve and Homeward Bound Golden Retrievers!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great picture and that is a great way to bring awareness to HBGRR


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think they should take over the state house.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Great photo. If I were around that many Goldens, I'd be a basket case.

My partner and I went to a really large local (well, Akron, OH) store that specializes in Christmas decorations every year. The Saturday we went, we happened to go on "Therapy Dog Get-Together" Day or something. I walked into the store, turned the corner and ran into a dozen Goldens--all shapes, colors, sizes and ages. I thought I died and went to heaven. My partner had to literally drag me away from the group. I could have stayed and petted them all day.... 

Great job on the 'stunt'--hope it brings you LOTs of donations......

SJ


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's a wonderful photo and I bet it was a lot of fun to take!


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Fantastic, well done to all, and good luck. 
This picture made my day, thank you


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

*Excuse me*, but those black dogs aren't imposters, they are *UNDERCOVER GOLDENS*!!! They work in very sensitive law enforcement positions and they can't blow their cover!!! Shhhhhhh.... you weren't supposed to notice!!!! LOL


----------

